# Обсуждение импланта Baricaid



## Andrey108 (4 Окт 2013)

Изза чего возникает рецидив грыжи если полностью удаляется пульпозное ядро ?
какова реальная статистика рецидивов ? как происходит заростание фибриозного кольца после дискэктомии, каковы сроки этого явления ?


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Окт 2013)

*Петр Зеленков, нейрохирург, кандидат медицинских наук, научный сотрудник отделения спинальной нейрохирургии и хирургии периферических нервов НИИ имени Бурденко: *
Главная мода в хирургии позвоночника — уменьшение размеров раны, или «малоинвазивность». Преимущества малоинвазивной техники — это ускоренная реабилитация, малая кровопотеря, небольшие рубцы. Но чем меньше разрез, тем сложнее хирургическая техника, и тем большее искусство хирурга требуется для успешной операции. 
Самый частый «хирургический» диагноз при боли в спине – грыжа межпозвонкового диска. В настоящее время мы удаляем грыжу межпозвонкового диска через разрез кожи длиной 8 миллиметров. Это возможно благодаря особой «закрытой» эндоскопической системе Richard Wolf. Все действия проводятся через эндоскоп толщиной меньше шариковой ручки. Специальные инструменты позволяют полностью удалить грыжу любого размера и расположения. Независимо от метода удаления грыжи, после операции в стенке диска остается отверстие, через которое может появиться новая грыжа, так называемый «рецидив». По данным разных источников, это происходит у 5-20% пациентов. 
В настоящее время существует только один имплантат для закрытия дефекта в диске – Barricade. По данным ранних исследований, *он снижает риск рецидива грыжи до 0-1%.* Мы начали применять Barricade с момента его появления в России в мае 2013.
Добавлено: Oct 4, 2013 7:03 PM

В настоящее время в нейрохирургической практике появился уникальный имплант «Barricaid» («Баррикад»), позволяющий закрыть дефект фиброзного кольца межпозвонкового диска, образованный грыжей и тем самым предотвратить развитие рецидива грыжи диска.
Кроме того, использование данного импланта позволяет удалять только секвестр («оторвавшийся» фрагмент диска) и не трогать здоровую часть диска. Т.о. большая часть диска продолжает функционировать и выполнять роль амортизатора. В данном случае использование «Barricaid» позволяет затормозить дальнейшее развитие дегенеративного процесса, т.е. процесса старения позвоночника (остеохондроза) как в данном межпозвонковом диске, так в смежных с ним дисках. 







Рис.3. Фото импланта «Баррикад» (с 3-х кратным увеличением). Имплант состоит из титанового якоря с полимерной мембраной в которой расположена платиново-иридиевая метка.
Баррикад представляет собой имплант, состоящий из титанового якоря, фиксирующегося в теле позвонка и полимерной мембраны, закрывающей дефект фиброзного кольца. Указанный имплант устанавливается в дефект фиброзного кольца, через который грыжа диска «вышла» в позвоночный канал. Данный имплант успешно прошел сертификацию в России. Успешно используется в Европе с 2008г. 
Противопоказанием к установке данного импланта является снижение высоты межпозвонкового диска больше 4мм, смещение позвонков на указанном уровне, остеопороз. 
Баррикад является уникальным имплантом, позволяющим решить проблему рецедива грыжи диска на 100%.






Рис.4. Положение имланта Баррикад в межпозвонковом диске.
Добавлено: Oct 4, 2013 7:13 PM
уважаемые врачи,прокомментируйте пожалуйста это высказывание, неужели действительно появилась такая технология (имплантат для закрытия дефекта в диске – Barricade) которая минимизирует рецидивы после операций, и если она настолько эффективна почему она не известна до сих пор?


----------



## футболист. (4 Окт 2013)

Молодец,интересную тему завел.Ждем ответов.


----------



## vbl15 (5 Окт 2013)

Имплантат появился, клинических исследований об эффективности практически нет. Цена как у протеза...


----------



## футболист. (5 Окт 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Имплантат появился, клинических исследований об эффективности практически нет. Цена как у протеза...


То есть высокая?


----------



## Andrey108 (5 Окт 2013)

используется ли этот имплант после удаления парамедианных грыж ?
Добавлено: Oct 5, 2013 7:56 PM


----------



## Andrey108 (10 Окт 2013)

Can prevention of a reherniation be investigated? Establishment of a herniation model and experiments with an anular closure device.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3678893/.

Protecting facet joints post-lumbar discectomy: Barricaid annular closure device reduces risk of facet degeneration.
Trummer M, Eustacchio S, Barth M, Klassen PD, Stein S.
Medical University, Graz, Austria. martin.trummer@klinikum-graz.at
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23473658

Results of prospective European studies of patients with and without the Barricaid® anular closure device
http://www.dinamikmed.com.tr/images/pdf_Yuklenen/Barricaid Clinical Brochure.pdf


----------



## Andrey108 (10 Окт 2013)




----------



## Олег Владимирович. (10 Окт 2013)

Всё это круто и красиво, только вот вопрос о доступности операции с использованием малоинвазивной техники и импланта «Barricaid» в провинции. Или опять как обычно ждать квоту, на которую никто не согласиться!!!


----------



## футболист. (12 Окт 2013)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Всё это круто и красиво, только вот вопрос о доступности операции с использованием малоинвазивной техники и импланта «Barricaid» в провинции. Или опять как обычно ждать квоту, на которую никто не согласиться!!!


Скорее всего Вы правы и так оно и есть.Хотя в этом нет ничего удивительного,давно живем в эпоху рыночных отношении.Хочешь инновационную штучку-плати..Хотя для многих недоступно будет это факт.
Добавлено: Oct 12, 2013 5:42 AM
Глядя на данные картинки выше,возник вопрос к врачам.Скажите пажалуйста,как я понимаю на рисунке установленный имплант на место где было задние грыжевое выпячивание,защитит ли данный имплант от разрыва фиброзного кольца и соответственно грыжи диска спереди или с боку на том же диске?


----------



## Andrey108 (12 Окт 2013)

присоединяюсь к вопросу, а еще интересно каков ресурс данного устройства


----------



## vbl15 (12 Окт 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Скажите пажалуйста,как я понимаю на рисунке установленный имплант на место где было задние грыжевое выпячивание,защитит ли данный имплант от разрыва фиброзного кольца и соответственно грыжи диска спереди или с боку на том же диске?


Он устанавливается на место где был разрыв фиброзного кольца.


Andrey108 написал(а):


> каков ресурс данного устройства


Качественной проверки (не индуцированной фирмой производителем) не было.


Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Или опять как обычно ждать квоту, на которую никто не согласиться


Цена рекомендуемая производителем делает затруднительным его использованние в т.ч. и по квоте.


----------



## футболист. (13 Окт 2013)

хм.Что на место разрыва кольца я понял-на вопрос ответите?


----------



## vbl15 (13 Окт 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> хм.Что на место разрыва кольца я понял-на вопрос ответите?


Теоретически может, но вероятность низкая, т.к. после выпадения пульпозного ядра снижаетсявнутридисковое дасление и "продавить" фиброзное кольцо становится значительно сложнее.


----------



## Andrey108 (13 Окт 2013)

какова стоимость, устанавливают ли его эндоскопически ?


----------



## Andrey108 (14 Окт 2013)

вот что ответил 
Дуров Олег Владимирович
""""""""
Мое резюме следующее: в настоящее время имеются опубликованные в европейских нейрохирургических изданиях  данные о высокой эффективности девайса в плане профилактики рецидива грыжи. Данные официальные, о мультицентровом (5 клиник в нескольких европейских странах) исследовании говорят в пользу достоверности данных. Всего проопериовано более 500 больных, данные о рецидиве 0-1%. В настоящее время имплант решено использовать не только в Европе с дальнейшей целью выхода на рынок США. По моим впечатлениям имплант имеет хорошие шансы на использование, но вследствие небольшого количества прооперированных больных статически достоверно пока не могу сказать. Пока рецидивов не было, использую с августа 2013г.
""""""""


----------



## футболист. (14 Окт 2013)

сам позвонил?
Ну здорово,ты разговаривал или написал ему?


----------



## Andrey108 (14 Окт 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> сам позвонил?
> Ну здорово,ты разговаривал или написал ему?


 
по почте ответил


----------



## Andrey108 (22 Окт 2013)

вот что ответил Сергеев С.М. (Самара)


BARRICAID-имплант,призванный решить проблему рецидива грыж межпозвонковых дисков,достаточно легко устанавливается,операция легко переносится пациентами. Философия применения импланта отвечает основным требованиям динамической стабилизации позвоночника,ранней реабилитации и тп. Наше отделение первым в стране приступило к клиническому применению BARRICAID и на данный момент уже 6ти месячные наблюдения за пациентами после операций, естесственно 2 доктора прошли обучение с сертификацией по данной методике.Очевидно,BARRICAID в ближайшее время будет достаточно активно использоваться в клиниках страны,поскольку имеет уникальные клинические особенности
Опыт применения у нас определенный есть,вероятно,самый большой в стране-8 случаев,результаты обнадеживают,идея самого импланта правильная,посуществу можно контролиолвать рецидив диска даже без МРТ обычными р-граммами,потому что есть метки импланта,думаю имплант найдет свое место в спинальной хирургии
Эндоскопически имплант не устанавливается,в любом случае это микрохирургический доступ,парамедианная локализация даже предпочтительнее,реабилитация более рання чем при обычной микродискэктомии
Добавлено: Oct 22, 2013 7:53 AM


----------



## Александр Красноярск (22 Окт 2013)

интересно сколько стоит эта баррикада?


----------



## Andrey108 (22 Окт 2013)

ктото писал мне что около 100000 р


----------



## Александр Красноярск (25 Окт 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> ктото писал мне что около 100000 р


 
Сейчас диам наверное столько стоит. терпимая цена


----------



## Andrey108 (26 Окт 2013)

Как бы там ни было в 3 раза дешевле чем ml-6 и операция по его установке малоинвазивная. Гарантия что грыжа снова не вылезет, стоит 3000 т д, тем более что не надо диск выскабливать под чистую просаживая его и увеличивая нагрузку на фасетки, как как ни и без того уже часто деградированы после вылезания грыж. Если б его еще можно было установить эндоскопически под местным то ему вобще цены не было б..


----------



## Bravo (25 Ноя 2013)

Ну, не знаю. Даже мне на рисунках видно, что силы перераспределяться очень серьезно. Т.е. соседние отделы точно аукнутся..


----------



## Loccitane (25 Ноя 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Т.е. соседние отделы точно аукнутся..


А после какого импланта на соседние отделы нет нагрузки? 
Что ТПФ, что диамы, что баррикад- всегда с страдают другие диски  ИМХО!


----------



## Bravo (25 Ноя 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> А после какого импланта на соседние отделы нет нагрузки?
> Что ТПФ, что диамы, что баррикад- всегда с страдают другие диски  ИМХО!


 
Так тут вроде позвонок опустился на сдувшемся диске, устаканился, а потом его подняли и имплант подсунули..


----------



## Ирина.Спб (25 Ноя 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Баррикад является уникальным имплантом, позволяющим решить проблему рецедива грыжи диска на 100%.


Очень радует!


Andrey108 написал(а):


> Противопоказанием к установке данного импланта является снижение высоты межпозвонкового диска больше 4мм, смещение позвонков на указанном уровне, остеопороз.


А тут я сникла , Ибо половина грыжовиков попадёт под этот перечень противопоказаний и добавить еще могу еще привычную парочку - онкология,аллергия ...и т д.
Не здоровых же они для статистики оперировать будут.


----------



## футболист. (26 Ноя 2013)

В общем никакой имплант не может с гарантией уберечь Вас от дальнеиших проблем и верно тут писали что нагрузка перераспределится.Посмотрите на Плющенко с его хваленым мл6 реально мучается парень,карьеру то продолжил а вот боли испытывает постоянные! на уколах тренеруется!:-(


----------



## vbl15 (26 Ноя 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Плющенко с его хваленым мл6


У него не протез, а винты.


----------



## Loccitane (26 Ноя 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> У него не протез, а винты.


Валерий Борисович, какие Ваши прогнозы на его спину после таких тренировок? Соседние сегменты выдержут?


----------



## футболист. (26 Ноя 2013)

Пока врач не ответил вставлю 5 копеек с позволения.(вопрос конечно интересный) выдержат то может и выдержат,но если человек живет на уколах сейчас,ни есть ли это инвалидизация своего рода.Считаю что будет продолжать в том же духе на долго не хватит парня однозначно.
[MERGETIME="1385452411"][/MERGETIME]


Andrey108 написал(а):


> ему действительно винты ставили... а протез какойто тоже, неподвижный, просто для поддержки расстояния. а откуды Вы знаете что у него боли ?


Читал в газете,да и в инете была статья,нужно поискать.ссылку дать не могу не помню.Но он тренеруется на уколах и испытывает боли.


----------



## Andrey108 (26 Ноя 2013)

а какова причина болей ? в спине или в ногах?


----------



## футболист. (26 Ноя 2013)

Там подробностей не было какова причина болей,это же не мед.журнал.Боли в спине.


----------



## vbl15 (26 Ноя 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Валерий Борисович, какие Ваши прогнозы на его спину после таких тренировок? Соседние сегменты выдержут


Прогнозы вещь неблагодарная. Тем более у меня нет полной информации о причине операции и диагнозе. Но в любом случае, был здоров, затем появилась проблема. Сейчас здоровым не назовешь, и  утверждать что проблема не будет прогрессировать нет никаких оснований. (И это не всегда зависит от того была операция или нет. Появление изменений на выше- или нижележащем уровне возможно при любом варианте лечения. А стенозы в большинстве случаев вовлекают несколько сегментов (при отсутствии предшествующих операций)).


----------



## футболист. (11 Мар 2014)

Loccitane написал(а):


> А после какого импланта на соседние отделы нет нагрузки?
> Что ТПФ, что диамы, что баррикад- всегда с страдают другие диски  ИМХО!


Баррикаду с Диамом уже сравнивают...прикольно.


----------



## Timofey212 (22 Июл 2014)

А в Санкт-Петербурге есть врачи, поликлиники, которые уже устанавливали этот имплант?


----------



## a.e30 (31 Дек 2014)

Добрый день! Мне поставили баррикайд 11.12.14 в Самаре, доктор Сергеев С.М. (здесь было о нем упоминание). Поставили по квоте, ни за операцию, ни за имплант не заплатил ни копейки (хотя его стоимость, по моим данным, 3000$, на данный момент это уже не 100000 руб).Квоты долго не ждал, все произошло в течение одной недели - консультация Сергей Михайловича, затем направление в поликлинике, затем операция. Из больницы вышел на 6й день после операции. Вставать смог в тот же день. сейчас прошло менее 3х недель, болей нет, никаких неприятных ощущений нет. Если бы не необходимость соблюдения рекомендаций, мог бы уже жить без ограничений, как здоровый человек, хотя до операции боли были ужасные, передвигаться мог только с лекарствами. Сейчас лекарств никаких не принимаю вообще, не выписывали, да и необходимости нет. Операцией доволен, посмотрим что будет дальше, пока есть незначительные боли, и онемение в ступне. Но с каждым днем отмечается небольшие улучшения, пока прошло всего 20 дней.


----------



## dober2000 (12 Июл 2015)

Добрый день. Тоже прооперировался в Самаре у Сергеева С.М с баррикэйдом. За что ему большое спасибо. Операция была 03.07.2015. До операции грыжа 12 мм L4/L5, более  трех месяцев болела поясница что не мог наклониться совсем и в ногу отдавало. Обе ноги не мог в прямом состоянии поднять больше чем на 5-10 градусов, возникали жуткие боли. Сейчас есть небольшие боли в ноге и пояснице. Но терпимо. Наконец спать стал нормально. Единственное, что беспокоит, так это то, что по прежнему не могу ногу прямую поднять больше 10 градусов, возникает тянущая боль. Наклоняться не пробовал, но думаю, что так же будет больно после 10 градусов (по логике). 
Вопрос уважаемым докторам, это нормально? Что там болит и что ограничивает движение в прямой ноге? есть еще выше уровнем грыжа 5 мм, может это уже она ограничивает движение? Это само пройдет или придется через боль растягивать потихоньку?


----------



## AlexGu (25 Ноя 2015)

dober2000 написал(а):


> Добрый день. Тоже прооперировался в Самаре у Сергеева С.М с баррикэйдом. За что ему большое спасибо. Операция была 03.07.2015. До операции грыжа 12 мм L4/L5, более  трех месяцев болела поясница что не мог наклониться совсем и в ногу отдавало. Обе ноги не мог в прямом состоянии поднять больше чем на 5-10 градусов, возникали жуткие боли. Сейчас есть небольшие боли в ноге и пояснице. Но терпимо. Наконец спать стал нормально. Единственное, что беспокоит, так это то, что по прежнему не могу ногу прямую поднять больше 10 градусов, возникает тянущая боль. Наклоняться не пробовал, но думаю, что так же будет больно после 10 градусов (по логике).
> Вопрос уважаемым докторам, это нормально? Что там болит и что ограничивает движение в прямой ноге? есть еще выше уровнем грыжа 5 мм, может это уже она ограничивает движение? Это само пройдет или придется через боль растягивать потихоньку?


 Болеть по идее может только защемленный нерв. если нет грыжи, то защемление идет мышечное, как вариант грушевидной мышцей.


----------



## qwerty123456 (11 Фев 2016)

прошло три года с момента появления *Baricaid*.
кто-нибудь еще поделится опытом? ) было бы замечательно..


----------



## Yuli7076 (21 Июл 2016)

Всем привет! У меня была межпозвоночная грыжа L4-5 (1 см), лечилась консервативно, но становилось с каждым днем все хуже, в итоге в один миг отказала резко нога. Меня по срочной прооперировали 7 июня 2016 г, поставили имплант *Baricaid. *
Через сутки поставили на ноги. Боли все прошли, полет был нормальный. Но сегодня 21 июля 2016 (прошло полтора месяца со дня операции) начались покалывания в ноге и руке (мурашки) и онемение, такие симптомы были и до операции. Страшно. МРТ повторный еще не делала. У кого-нибудь такое было?


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2016)

*Yuli7076*, а что по Вашему мнению предшествовало появлению онемения?
Может быть была физическая или эмоциональная нагрузка?


----------



## Yuli7076 (21 Июл 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Yuli7076*, а что по Вашему мнению предшествовало появлению онемения?
> Может быть была физическая или эмоциональная нагрузка?



Ничего такого, все как обычно в физическом и эмоциональном плане после операции. В воскресенье сделаю повторный снимок и в четверг встречусь со своим нейрохирургом. Просто очень страшно узнать результаты МРТ.

Хотелось бы узнать как чувствуют себя те, кому поставили имплант barricaid.  Как прошла реабилитация, смогли ли вернуться к нормальной жизни не вспоминая о грыжи.


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2016)

Yuli7076 написал(а):


> ...очень страшно узнать результаты МРТ...


Надеюсь, ничего непоправимого не случилось.
Не накручивайте себя.
Расстраиваться нужно по факту.


----------



## Yuli7076 (21 Июл 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Надеюсь, ничего непоправимого не случилось.
> Не накручивайте себя.
> Расстраиваться нужно по факту.



Спасибо за поддержку. Тоже на это надеюсь )


----------



## Paullo (1 Сен 2016)

Yuli7076 написал(а):


> Спасибо за поддержку. Тоже на это надеюсь )


Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста на, данный момент как ваше самочувствие? Что с этим имплантом? как он себя, ведет?


----------



## Maus1984 (1 Окт 2016)

Этот имплант ставится во все отделы позвоночника?


----------



## Семми (11 Сен 2018)

Всем привет, есть кто еще кому поставили имплант  Баррикад(Barricaid)как полет?


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Сен 2018)

Семми написал(а):


> Всем привет, есть кто еще кому поставили имплант  Баррикад(Barricaid)как полет?


а кроме Олег Владимировича у нас в стране его вообще кто-то ставит?


----------



## Семми (11 Сен 2018)

@Evpatiy, пишут что в Самаре, нейрохирург Сергеев С, отзывы конечно разные, кому то хорошо кому то плохо, только что в инсте переписывался с одним немцем ему 2штуки поставили, l5s1 и l4, говорит поднимаю штангу весом 150кг вот так


----------



## LinaA (14 Дек 2018)

Всем привет!
Кто-нибудь знает хирурга, который ставит импланты M6 и Barricade. Оба варианта, чтобы мог помочь с выбором, знал все преимущества и недостатки каждого. Знаю только доктора Сергеева, но он из Самары, а мне бы в Москве кого-нибудь. 
Пока только спецы в чем-то одном попадаются, а всяк кулик свое болото хвалит, знамо дело..
Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2018)

@LinaA, обратитесь к @dr.dreval и @vbl15


----------



## Смирнова Элеонора (25 Мар 2019)

Yuli7076 написал(а):


> Всем привет! У меня была межпозвоночная грыжа L4-5 (1 см), лечилась консервативно, но становилось с каждым днем все хуже, в итоге в один миг отказала резко нога. Меня по срочной прооперировали 7 июня 2016 г, поставили имплант *Baricaid. *
> Через сутки поставили на ноги. Боли все прошли, полет был нормальный. Но сегодня 21 июля 2016 (прошло полтора месяца со дня операции) начались покалывания в ноге и руке (мурашки) и онемение, такие симптомы были и до операции. Страшно. МРТ повторный еще не делала. У кого-нибудь такое было?


Здравствуйте. У меня схожая ситуация. Оперировалась по таким же симптомам с осложнением разрыва фиброзного кольца в марте 2014г., после операции где-то полгода, может и подольше сохранялось онемение в ноге, гораздо дольше "хлопанье" стопы. Сейчас, думаю, все неплохо. Некие проблемы и боли периодически возникают, но у меня еще 2 грыжи. Занимаюсь гимнастикой постоянно. Хотя от неких людей, которым поставили аналогичный имплант слышала негативные отзывы. Как Вы себя сейчас чувствуете?


----------



## Chepunator (13 Ноя 2020)

Здравствуйте, три года назад было удаление грыж дисков L4-L5, L5-S1. Пластика фиброзного кольца L5-S1 имплантом barriccaid. На данный момент имеются протрузии и лечащий врач порекомендовал пройти курсы электрофареза с карипаином. Но на сайте, где я собираюсь приобрести этот препарат сказали, что наличие импланта является противопоказанием. Так я могу пройти курсы электрофареза с карипаином или нет?


----------



## La murr (13 Ноя 2020)

@Chepunator, почитайте о карипазиме:
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Chepunator (13 Ноя 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> ...почитайте о карипазиме


почитал народ вроде доволен, но у меня несколько более специфический вопрос


----------



## Elena75 (30 Авг 2021)

Здраствуйте. А кого-нибудь смещался имплант "Baricaid"? установлен в 2017г. L5-S1. Что вы при этом делали, при том что боли усиливаются? 
​


----------

